# orange kush 1st week flowering looking kinda sickly



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello to all. Looking for some advice here. I have thoroughly searched but I am still unsure of my problem. I'll give as much info as I can think of to help diagnose: my plant is six weeks from germ. One week under 12/12. 600W HPS. Nutes I'm using are MG all purpose shultz blooming formula, epsoms salts. the soil is hyponex (consist of soil perlite and sand) nutes are given as directed every other watering. seems like plenty of nutrition. anyone know if this is a very hungry strain? lockout? im also using lime to buffer ph. I am freaking out. First grow. I have sucessfully taken and rooted six clones vegging right now so my genetics I love will not be lost but I want a first sucessful harvest. Thanks in advice


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 14, 2012)

So you forgot to tell us what is wrong with them?  You told us that you feed them,  what you feed them, your freaking out, and you made clones.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

They are yellowing/feel wilty at the bottom. I thought it to be lack of nitrogen :/ sorry workin on uploadin the pics


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

They were on 1tsp all purpose mg and 1tsp epsoms per gallon. Every other watering. Now I've added 1tsp shultz blooming formula


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 14, 2012)

do the tips look bent down or burnt? are you letting it dry out between watering? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2012)

My first guess too OGK, was over watering. It is fine if the plants wilt a smidge before you water them.


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes I'm letting dry between watering. Watering slowly till starts to drain out bottom. Tips slightly burned so I backed of the nutes a bit but now the yellowing is getting worse. Yes I have pics. I'm still trying to get them to load. I know this thread is worthless without pics. Sorry guys


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope this helps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2012)

The pic actually does not look that bad.  What is the N-P-K of the nutes you are using?  Are you pHing your nute solution?  The soil does not look like it contains much perlite at all.  How is your drainage?

I would get rid of the foil on the walls.  Foil is actually a very poor reflector of light (despite its appearance).  You are better off with a good quality flat white paint.

You asked whether it was a nute hungry strain, but did not tell us what strain you are growing.


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

Progression


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The pic actually does not look that bad.  What is the N-P-K of the nutes you are using?  Are you pHing your nute solution?  The soil does not look like it contains much perlite at all.  How is your drainage?
> 
> I would get rid of the foil on the walls.  Foil is actually a very poor reflector of light (despite its appearance).  You are better off with a good quality flat white paint.
> 
> You asked whether it was a nute hungry strain, but did not tell us what strain you are growing.



My drainage appears fine. It floods out if I were to over water. Foil has since been removed. Sorry, the strain is orange kush.. I'm attempting to ph my solution, although probably incorrectly. I'm mixing in calcimatic lime. I started out not ph'ing TBH have since bought strips (I know not accurate) I'll be gettin a ph meter. Despitw all my rookie mistakes my plant seems ok.


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The pic actually does not look that bad.  What is the N-P-K of the nutes you are using?  Are you pHing your nute solution?  The soil does not look like it contains much perlite at all.  How is your drainage?
> 
> I would get rid of the foil on the walls.  Foil is actually a very poor reflector of light (despite its appearance).  You are better off with a good quality flat white paint.
> 
> You asked whether it was a nute hungry strain, but did not tell us what strain you are growing.



My drainage appears fine. It floods out if I were to over water. Foil has since been removed. Sorry, the strain is orange kush.. I'm attempting to ph my solution, although probably incorrectly. I'm mixing in calcimatic lime. I started out not ph'ing TBH have since bought strips (I know not accurate) I'll be gettin a ph meter. Despitw all my rookie mistakes my plant seems ok.  Nutes are 24-8-16 (miracle grow) and 10-54-10 (shultz bloom plus)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2012)

That MG has have far too much N for flowering.  Can you get some nutes formulated for mj?  Unless you know what your pH is, it is impossible to tell what is going on.  The wrong pH will cause nute lockout and other problems.


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

I intend to drop the MG and just use the shultz. The reason I still was using the mg for now was I originally thought nitrogen deficiency. I know I need to test my ph accurately. Is it best to test runoff and will calcimatic lime properly buffer and balance ph of my nute solution? Thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 14, 2012)

have you poked around in the soil? Do you see little creepy crawlies? 


To me tho..This looks like nutrient deficiency due to ph being high.


----------



## missabentley (Apr 14, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> have you poked around in the soil? Do you see little creepy crawlies?
> 
> 
> To me tho..This looks like nutrient deficiency due to ph being high.


No creepy crawlies. Had a few gnats about 3 weeks ago. But I cleared that up after a few days.. Ph too high?? I thought typically battling low ph was the issue


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2012)

Low or high will both cause lockout. Just depends on what's getting locked out.


----------



## missabentley (Apr 15, 2012)

So should this lime be fixing my problem? I know typically you amend the soil with it but since my plant is in its final container I've been adding it to my waterings. Is this ok?


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 15, 2012)

You need to check the PH of the water...you need to check the PH of the soil run off...you need to check the PH of water after nutes are added.

Can't guess... add lime. It's science, just check with a good PH meter.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2012)

missabentley said:
			
		

> No creepy crawlies. Had a few gnats about 3 weeks ago. But I cleared that up after a few days.. Ph too high?? I thought typically battling low ph was the issue



No, most people have high pH issues, not the other way around.  I do not even own pH up--I have never needed it.


----------



## missabentley (Apr 16, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, most people have high pH issues, not the other way around.  I do not even own pH up--I have never needed it.


Damn. Okay thank you. I'm not sure where I got the confusion. I guess I thought this bc the nutes are acidic that it was a constant battle to drive the ph up. But anyways thanks again to all. Gonna go buy a quality ph meter. Ph everythin and go from there. I'll come back and post when I have fixed the problem.


----------

